# Bikepark in Ibbenbüren (westlich von Osnabrück / nördlich von Münster)



## yippeh (11. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

in Ibbenbüren schließt im Jahr 2018 die letzte deutsche Steinkohle-Zeche und damit auch die Halde. Die Halde hat eine stattliche Höhe von ca. 200 Meter über Null und es laufen im Moment Ideensammlungen, was damit passieren soll. Ein Bikepark / MTB-Strecken sind eine Mögliche Variante. Dafür würde ich gerne Stimmen sammeln. Auch Kommentare, Vorschläge usw. auf der Nachfolgenden Seite sind herzlichst willkommen (z. B. Referenzen für einen Bikepark, Warum das für die Jugend und Ältere nett, warum das für die Region eine Chance ist usw.)

HIER bzw. *http://tinyurl.com/l3yhfx --> Bitte auf 'finde ich auch' klicken*
(Der Link führt zur Abstimmung auf 'buergerbeteiligung.de') / 

Gerne könnt ihr die Aufforderung auch in der Bike-Community teilen  

Danke,

Marcel


----------



## yippeh (30. April 2015)

Danke für die zahlreiche Unterstützung! Das Voting ist noch nicht beendet, wir haben aber ein deutliches Ausrufezeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter soll trocken bleiben. 
Denkt an den Wiehen-Cross.de Sonntag  

Gruß an alle


----------



## volli40 (9. August 2015)

Suche MTB Guide der uns am  12 sept. ab Riesenbeck die schönsten Strecken in der Umgebung zeigen kann.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Kalles (28. August 2015)

Malzeit
Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle

Möchte noch auf die Teutotour am 06.09.15 in Bad Iburg hinweisen


----------

